# ISDN- und DSL-Anschluss



## Bismark (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nahc einemm neuen Internet und Telefon Flatrate-anschluss und bin bei einem Anbieter über ISDN- und DSL-Anschluss gestolpert.
Ich wollte fragen was eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den beiden "technologien" ist

MfG Bismark


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

dies kann man alles wunderbar nachlesen - beispielsweise bei Wikipedia:


ISDN
DSL

mfg Maik


----------

